
Make3D Algorithm Turns 2-D Image into 3-D Fly-Around - nreece
http://news-service.stanford.edu/news/2008/january23/make-012308.html
======
SwellJoe
news.YC readers might find it interesting that this is some of the View3 team
(from the Winter Founders Program last year).

